# Can I check military work email from home?



## jen78nc

Hi all. My husband is in the coast guard. We would like to know if there is a way to access his coast guard work email from our home computer from home.. I would really appreciate any info on this. Thanks!!


----------



## celsdogg

shouldnt be any problem. i check my army email from home all the time. how does he check it from work?


----------



## Kanduu

Open your email program and add the ACCOUNT-NAME and ADDRESS.COM, and PASSWORD. (For the military site). 
Then check the OPTION to receive messages from this account.


----------



## Trizoy

Also you can you www.mail2web.com  Works for my NASA email.


----------



## ian

There is no way we would be able to check military email from home here in Australia......... would be a security risk.


----------



## Trizoy

Well Mail2web.com works for a lot of accounts.. if it is a security risk, you should decide that on your own accord.


----------



## Lorand

I can't check my office e-mail from home, because the mail-server accepts only connections from internal IPs.
(No, I'm not working for the military, just have a paranoic boss...)


----------

